# Fein or Festool



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

We are about to invest into some HEPA shop vacuums to use on our PC random orbit sanders. The fein (Turbo II) and festool (CT26E) models are in our sights. Does anyone have experience with these models? or have any comment on this type of collection on ros? 

we have about 8 porter cable ros's, don't want to invest into 8 of the dedicated festool sanders.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I have had a CT-22 for 5 years. 5 years of hard use and not one problem.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have both a Fein Turbo II (recent purchase) and Turbo IV models (at least 5 years old).

The Turbo II came set up with cartridge filter. I purchased the paper bags since I hate cleaning the cartridges. 

The Turbo IV came with a cloth filter and no cartridge. A couple of years ago I switched to the cartridge and paper bags. Not cheap, but so much easier to replace.

The Turbo II has a smaller and longer hose it seems to be designed to be hooked up to tools for dust collection. The attachments are very expensive and the hose size does not fit the attachments from my earlier shop vacs.

The Turbo IV has standard 2 1/2 in hose. Shorter, but fits my attachments. This unit is in my shop and gets used every day. So far no issues.

Both models are relatively quiet. Even my wife does not complain about the noise when she uses the machines to clean out her car. 

The Festool machine may be slightly less noise.

I am happy with my Fein units and would recommend. I have a friend who purchased the Festool vac to go with his Festool ROS. He is also happy.

I think you will be pleased with whichever brand you purchase. These are both high end brands.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I've had a Fein Turbo 3 for about 7 years. I bought it for some serious drywall sanding I was doing on our house at the time, didn't want my screamer to run of the wife or dog. I followed that up with a Turbo 1 a few years later when i got a good deal on one. I doubt I'll ever buy a different make of vac again....not a problem in the world. I think the Turbo 2 may be on a model closeout/changeover right now, seems I saw them for $299 over at Amazon.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I've owned a Turbo III for about 15 yrs. It's used full time both in the shop and out on job sites. I don't use a Hepa filter. This vac uses a felt cone filter and I've added a Teflon bag. When I sand drywall, I use an inline water filter. The felt cone and Teflon bag are washable but the bag keeps the filter clean enough so I only have to blow it out a little. I don't have to buy any filters.

One of the best things is the portability. Light weight carry with one hand, practically indestructable, very simple. There isn't a direct exhaust like other vacs so you aren't blowing a strong air stream out of the vac. Very quiet but noise can be generated by the orifice on some tools. 

I've owned a lot of shop vacs, el cheapos to expensive industrial janitorial models. The Turbo III stands alone in comparison, simply fantastic. You can only tell that it's full by the weight, there is no drop in performance. I can't say enough good things about the vac, the beatings it has taken, it's weather proof and the ease of portability puts it in a class by itself. I use on all kinds of tools, biscuit jointer, sanders, chop saws, routers, drywall sanders, in addition to general vac use. I don't have a single complaint. 

The Turbo III came with a 2 1/2" hose only. My old shop vac tools fit. I bought a 15' Genie 1 1/4" hose at HD, has a removable end. It fits over some tools, inside others.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

If you don't plan on using the Festool "system" I would get the Fein vacs, objectively they are not as loud and they do a great job and tend to be a little less expensive. 

It sound like you are planning to use multiple vacs, if you will be doing most of the work in the same general area I would consider hard plumbing one or multiple Oneida Dust Cobras with drops in the area. Depending on the length of the main run it should handle at least 3 sanders. I think it is a better solution and the money will be better in the short and long run since the Cobra won't have you replacing bags all the time. If you go with individual vacs using a Dust Deputy for each one will also cut replacement bags to almost nil, even the expensive one that fits on the top of a Festool vac will save money if you use the vac a lot.


----------



## robs660 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm on yearc3 of my festool and I LOVE it. I have many of the tools as well so I do have the system. Love it. It's quiet runs strong and does amazing hooked up to the sanders and capex miter saw


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I just got the Fein HEPA Turbo II. Cheaper than the Festool, quieter then the Festool and a bit stronger suction than the Festool. But it has no on board storage and the variable speed on the Festool is variable while on the Fein it is stepped. My buddy has a few of the Festool vacs and was shocked at how quiet the Fein is.

The only thing I really like about the Festool over the Fein is the on board storage. Other than that the Fein is the way to go.


----------



## Brian Hinther (Aug 5, 2008)

The Fein HEPA filters are about $100 each (ouch!), but they have 1-micron filters (much better than the standard 5 micron cloth filter) for $30-something. Very good machines except for that no onboard-storage thing.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

If you use the bag filter before the HEPA filter then it should last you a good long time. It is pricey though. I did exactly what you said though. After I played with the vacuum for one day I went out and bought the 1 micron filter. I will use the HEPA on things that really require it. Wood dust is not one of them.


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have had a CT-22 for 5 years. 5 years of hard use and not one problem.


Same here except mine was mostly for home shop or for use helping out friends on remodeling projects. Quietness, Cleanliness, and auto on/off are best features.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

*What about Bosch, DeWalt, etc?*

Great info on the Fein & Festool units. Does anyone have any comparisons between either of these and the new Bosch Airsweep or DeWalt HEPA DWV012 units? I saw the Bosch 2 weeks ago at the KC Wood Show and was very impressed with in. If they would have been discounted like the other tools there I would have jumped at buying one. (DeWalt DW735X 13" Planer Kit was $450) They sell for the same price as the CT26 @ $600. I also looked atthe DeWalt unit at Grizzly the other day and it seemd god as well, though do to tons of customers I didn't have time to wait for a salesman for more info.

Thanks for inputs.


----------

